# Dr. Pierce's pleasant purgative pellets



## POLECAT (Jan 12, 2016)

This advertisement was up for bid at an online auction house last month. If memory serves me correct it sold in the $2000 range, close to $3000.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 12, 2016)

*That is an awesome piece. condition plus rarity equal price.....

thanks for sharing with us Polecat !!

Jim *


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thats some expensive history! But it is cool though!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 17, 2016)

You know I've got a Barkers Liniment advertisement poster and a Halls Hair Renewer advertisement poster as well. How can you tell if these are real or a reproduction?


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 17, 2016)

I've got the mailing envelope it's got the address and the dimensions on it and the posters were a perfect fit for the envelope but the dimensions are 11 1/2 X 14 1/2.


----------

